# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Swim Bladder Disorder

## kmyee

Hi,

Lately I observed that some of my Aphyosemion australe (chocolate) are swimming at an angle of 45 degrees and always sinks to the bottom of the tank. A quick check on the internet indicates that this is known as swim bladder disorder and a friend of mine term it as "bellyslider".
Can anyone advise me how to treat this disease and how to prevent it.

Thank You

----------

